# Lugworms or ragworms



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I live on the south coast of England and see many fisherman digging in the sand when the tide goes out and they are digging up ragworm or lugworm. Does anyone know if these would be ok to feed my P's???









Thanks in advance

T


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Not sure....anyone else know?


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Anyone??
















Thanks

T


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would imagine that such a worm would be fine to feed your fish because it so widely used by fisherman as bait for many different types of fish.

i tried doing soome research....i sint see anything that said the worms were harmful...

if i were u would do more research though before feeding your piranha these worms


----------

